# Anyone build a wooden tool chest



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm going to be building a set of drawers to sit on a shelf in the shed and house some of my more delicate items such as multimeters, moisture meter, etc. 

Sort of like a wooden version of this:









I've got a sheet of 1/2" sheathing plywood and a sheet of 6mm luan to build with as well as a pile of scrap 1x.

My plan is to build a box out of the 1/2" ply with a luan back. The sides of the case will have grooves cut into them for the drawers to slide in. The drawer boxes will be 1/2" ply with the luan for the bottom. The bottom will be nailed on and hang over on each side by 3/16"-1/4" to go into the grooves in the side of the case. Drawers will be 3 & 4" deep. Width and depth yet to be determined. The maximum size for the cabinet will be 16"x30" to fit on the shelf. 

Any input?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The cut plywood riding in a cut plywood groove doesn't slide very well, and you have to have a loose fit. Glue / nail pine runners on the box sides, and it will work better.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

I was planning a loose fit anyway as this will be outdoors in te sed year round.

I've changed to plan based upon wat you said. I am now planning on runners on both the drawer and the cabinet. One or both will be plywood and the other pine if I can find some scraps around, otherwise I plan on plywood there as well. I've had plywood on plywood runners this way in another toolchest I build 5 years ago and have had no problems. Those drawers are about half the size though. I may make the chest runners out cover the entire side with slots for the drawer runners to prevent the drawers tipping when open. 

I've got the cabinet and half of 1 drawer built. It was too dark and I don't have lights in the shed so no pics.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I'd use a hardwood for the 'slides' as pine will wear through in about 50 years...

Wax em too..


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Sycamore for the slides if you can find it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Dustincoc said:


> I am now planning on runners on both the drawer and the cabinet. One or both will be plywood and the other pine if I can find some scraps around, otherwise I plan on plywood there as well. I've had plywood on plywood runners this way in another toolchest I build 5 years ago and have had no problems.


Plywood flat to the case and drawer isn't a problem, but running a luaun bottom into a plywood groove works until the luaun starts to chip or delaminate.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

Its future home:










Haven't decided if I'm going to call this done or not. I may add a 1/4" firring to the front edges of the case and then install 3/4" outside corner moulding painted black, and skin the drawer fronts with something.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

A little late to the party ,looks like you done and did it :thumbsup:


I made one awhile back.
3/4 ply, hardwood runners, dado in drawer sides.

Pull the top drawer completely out and there is a secret box up above.

Also has a 1/2" ply face that covers the whole thing and locks into the hasp. 

I love boxes......


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

here is something to think about.


----------

